# Gas Hawks



## rip18 (Dec 6, 2012)

Well, I went out for a bit this morning for some bird photography and ended up shooting a couple of gas hawks (as well as more traditional birds).  Both of these were quick "grab" shots, but I should have had shots of at least 5 more different kinds of planes!  Besides these, I had 2 different commercial planes, a flight of 4 fighter jets, a US Coast Guard plane, and a small private plane.  But these were the only two that I ended up getting shots of...

I'm pretty decent at identifying critters, but planes are a whole different ballgame.  So if anybody knows for sure what kind these are, please feel free to correct me...

The first was a US Air Force C-17 Globemaster.
Nikon D3, Nikkor 400 mm w/2x teleconverter, f/6.3, 1/2000th second, ISO 200, tripod, flash on (but I bet it didn't even get close to reaching that plane - I just didn't have time to turn it off...), cropped.

The second was a US Army C-23C Sherpa.
Nikon D3, Nikkor 400 mm w/2x teleconverter, f/6.3, 1/2000th second, ISO 200, tripod, flash on (again), cropped.  I really wish that I'd had a slower shutter speed to get some prop blur, but I had been trying to freeze water droplets & bird wings, so I shot like I had it set up...


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Dec 6, 2012)

Sweet


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Dec 6, 2012)

Cool shots.. 

My daughter lives not far from the Air force base in Charleston, SC. Those C-17 take off and land all the time .... they are really really rumbling as they are just a few hundred feet above her house !!


----------



## Crickett (Dec 6, 2012)

Cool!


----------



## quinn (Dec 9, 2012)

Very nice Rip!


----------



## Lee Woodie (Dec 9, 2012)

Great shots Rip I captured one the other day but I don't know what kind it is maybe you can help me out not as good as yours but her it is


----------



## GAJoe (Dec 9, 2012)

A C-130J made in Marietta, GA by Lockheed Martin.


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Dec 9, 2012)

Knew it was a C-130 ...didn't know what version ....


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Dec 9, 2012)

I caught a gas hawk not too long ago....


----------



## Lee Woodie (Dec 9, 2012)

BriarPatch99 said:


> I caught a gas hawk not too long ago....



With that speed I would think Falcon like a  Peregrine falcon. Great shot


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Dec 9, 2012)

View in side of a C17....


----------



## Hoss (Dec 10, 2012)

Neat shots, Rip.  I was wondering what a gas hawk was.

Hoss


----------



## wvdawg (Dec 10, 2012)

Couple of good bird shots Rip!


----------



## DSGB (Dec 11, 2012)

BriarPatch99 said:


> Cool shots..
> 
> My daughter lives not far from the Air force base in Charleston, SC. Those C-17 take off and land all the time .... they are really really rumbling as they are just a few hundred feet above her house !!



You ain't kidding! My grandparents live a few miles from Lawson Airfield and Friar Drop Zone where they conduct the Airborne School on Ft. Benning. The C-17s and C-130s are both a common site as our hunting land is right in their flight path. Sometimes they look close enough to reach up and grab as they fly over while sitting in a tree.


----------



## Redbow (Dec 13, 2012)

Great Photographs. I really like the shot of the F-15. We have an airbase right across Hwy. 24 from us. Sometimes the big cargo planes land there. Surprisingly the big guys don't make a lot of noise on take off. The Harrier Jets, they sound like they are fixing to land in our yard, noisy rascals..


----------



## rip18 (Dec 13, 2012)

Thanks, y'all.  I think I like y'alls gas hawk shots better than mine!


----------

